
From Nigeria With Love: MailChimp’s Poetry Spam - dnwalters
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/From-Nigeria-With-Love-MailChimps-Poetry-Spam
======
celiadyer
OMG, I wish I worked at MailChimp. Why doesn't my office have spam readings
once in awhile? Does anyone have a sense of humor at my office? No :-D

